# tires,clutch springs.



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

how big of a tire can I go with before I need to change my clutch springs?
I only have 26" mudlites now but should I change to a maroon primary or wait til I get some 27's?:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You can roll on lighter 26's on stock clutching.
On the heavier tires (like executioners) i would beef up that clutch.
That gives you some performance back and better equips the clutch to handle the job. Proper clucthing lessens wear of the clutch and the belt.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> You can roll on lighter 26's on stock clutching.
> On the heavier tires (like executioners) i would beef up that clutch.
> That gives you some performance back and better equips the clutch to handle the job. Proper clucthing lessens wear of the clutch and the belt.


So maybe I should upgrade my springs just to be on the safe side,I ride fairly hard and don't want to wear belts.


----------

